# Focus Izalco Team Replica or stick with my $2,000 goal?



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

My goal, after really getting in to road bike riding this year, was to spend around 2000 dollars on a new carbon road bike. I do a lot of group riding that consists of many hills and descents. I am currently riding my dad's old pinarello and it is OLD and doesn't even really fit me. 

I looked at many different bikes and I am having a hard time making a decision. My thinking for the 2000 dollar mark was that I could go to 2200 or 2300 if a deal presented itself. So I started looking at he specialized Roubaix and Tarmac Comp level bikes, that I can get for 2300. Both fit me terribly. 

The bike that has fit me well is the Focus Izalco Team Replica. It feels great, but it should because it is 3500 bucks. I don't feel uncomfortable and awkward, like I do on the specialized bikes. Now this is the question, the owner of the shop would sell me the bike for 2500. That is almost 500 bucks more than I wanted to spend, but the bike is sick! '


Should I look at other bikes or should I get the Focus?
Any of you guys riding one? 

Thanks for the help. I am just having a hard time because it is more than I wanted to spend but it seems to be a great deal.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is the Focus I am looking at. It is an XL. I am 6'3" 225lb and it seems to fit me very well. The SRAM shifters will take a bit to get used to compared with my current shimano shifters. 

http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en_us...cing-bikes-4/model/izalco-team-replica-1.html


----------



## killerRabbit (Mar 7, 2011)

I can vouch for Focus, really good performance from their bikes. I ride a Focus Izalco Team 2.0; stiff, tracks well, accelerates on a dime. You can't go wrong with one. And for that price, it's a great deal.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

You're the only one who can answer "the money question". Is the $2500 out-the-door, or is there tax, too?

Other than that, the Izalco has gotten very good reviews as a bike....and looks good and is more unique. If it fits better than the rest (that you are considering), I guess you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

You might need to elaborate more on how the other bikes fit horribly. As long as they are all within the same ball park in dimensions (top tube length, seat tube angle, etc..) you should be able to replicate the fit on all three bikes with fairly simple adjustments in seat height and components swaps (spacers under the stem, handlebars, stems of different lengths). Sounds like the shop may be trying to steer you towards the more expensive bike by setting up the other options poorly (hope not).


----------



## simnorm (Jul 12, 2008)

that's a sweat bike, Sram Force... Get it if you can afford it and the size is right. But I would think that at 6'3" you would need at least one size larger than the XL (58cm ST) unless you like a very aggressive drop. HT is only 170mm.
I'm 6'5" and I ride a Cayo 3XL and I still have about 3.5" of saddle-bar drop (same geometry as the Izalco) 210mm HT

I'm surprised that the Tarmac didn't fit at all. What size was it?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> ... As long as they are all within the same ball park in dimensions (top tube length, seat tube angle, etc..) you should be able to replicate the fit on all three bikes with fairly simple adjustments in seat height and components swaps (spacers under the stem, handlebars, stems of different lengths).


Truth.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Roubaix just felt strange. I felt cramped and too upright. It was an XL. The tarmac felt like I was leaned way forward and down. The Focus felt neutral after I raised the stem a bit. They weren't even trying to sell me the Focus. I went in there to buy a specialized and I just was having a hard time finding a comfort level on either one, even after changing some things around.

I know aesthetics don't make a bike "better" than another one, but the Focus looks TONS better than either of the specialized. IMO opinion of course. I road a black/white roubaix ultegra, white tarmac comp, red/white roubaix, in xl and xxl for both. The XXL was huge. The XL was the right size, but it just didn't fit me as well as the focus XL. The focus also felt like it transfers power better and it felt like it was more confidence inspiring. 



I am going to look at a Felt Z5 and a Madone 4.5 and 3.1 tomorrow. Those are right around 2000. 

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/Z-Series/Z5.aspx
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance/madone_3_series/madone_3_1_h2_compact/#
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance/madone_4_series/madone_4_5/#


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

diddy2003 said:


> Here is the Focus I am looking at. It is an XL. I am 6'3" 225lb and it seems to fit me very well. The SRAM shifters will take a bit to get used to compared with my current shimano shifters.
> 
> http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en_us...cing-bikes-4/model/izalco-team-replica-1.html


Na, the switch or should I say "leap" to SRAM from Shimano was quite simple for me. Felt more natural right off the bat. Going back to Shimano after SRAM was harder.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I figured out today that riding clipped in is totally different than riding in flip flops, haha. I tried out the specialized before with flip flops and BMX pedals. So I brought my riding shoes and really tried them out today. 

I test rode:
Tarmac Comp
Roubaix Comp
Felt Z5
Trek 3.1
Focus Izalco Team Replica

I have to say that I liked the Tarmac and the Focus the best. They just feel stiffer and more confidence inspiring. Similar riding positions and I just felt more in tune with the riding surface more on both of them. The Tarmac had rival and the Focus had Force. The Force is MUCH better than the rival. Riding them back to back showed how much better the shifting was on the Focus. 

When out of the seat I felt the Focus put the power to the road better than the Tarmac. It just felt like the frame was more rigid to me. The quality of the Focus was just a bit better too. 

I didn't like the Trek. It looked cool but it felt cheap and I just didn't like much about any of it. It fit ok, but I felt I was sitting upright and way too relaxed on it. 

The Felt and Roubaix were very nice. I might even say that I liked the Felt better, but they were similar in that they were both cushy bikes. Upright riding and little road transfer. The Roubaix felt like I was driving a Cadillac. Very smooth but I just wasn't that happy with it. I wanted something with more of an edge to it and the Roubaix is kind of soft. The Felt was nice too, but the all white scheme put me off from the beginning. And it was also a soft/disconnected ride. Nice bike, but not what I was looking for. 

So it was between the Focus and the Tarmac Comp.
I was quoted 2275 for the Tarmac and 2600 for the Focus. So I bought the Focus!! 

Heading out for a ride now!


----------



## killerRabbit (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride dude. Post some pics soon.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is the first one I took after bringing it home.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm very glad you bought the bike you liked and that it also fit you the best! Enjoy!


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is when they were fitting me to the bike. I just took it for a 30 mile mixed ride of hill, descents, and long flats. This bike is incredible!! It is so much better than my old pinarello. The compact is a nice change. I was killing myself with my huge front ring on my old bike. The 50 was great. I never left the big ring. It is so smooth!! I really can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Awesome!*

Beautiful. Just beautiful... Great rig!

+1 on what everybody said...

Joe


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love focus bikes. I have a team milram and now im looking for 2012. Cant wait to see the new focus lineup


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

im diggin the focus...great purchase there


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I just hit 100 miles on it today. Not without the growing pains of owning a new bike though. I had to tighten the stem and I had the chain pop off a few times. I also managed to have the tube pop out through the side of the tire immediately after completing a 40 mile ride today. Looks like I have to get a new tire and tube tomorrow. There is a hole in the actual tire. Bummer. Maybe I am too heavy for it. 6'3'' 230lbs . . .


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

diddy2003 said:


> I also managed to have the tube pop out through the side of the tire immediately after completing a 40 mile ride today. Looks like I have to get a new tire and tube tomorrow. There is a hole in the actual tire. Bummer. Maybe I am too heavy for it. 6'3'' 230lbs . . .


1) Awesome looking bike. What a beauty. 

2) be sure to put the tires at the recommended pressure. maybe that's it.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment. I had 110 psi in both. I was told to run them there by the techs at the shop. It looks like I hit a bump too hard and forced the tube out through the side wall of the tire. I am going to bring it to the shop today to get it sorted.


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

diddy2003 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I had 110 psi in both. I was told to run them there by the techs at the shop. It looks like I hit a bump too hard and forced the tube out through the side wall of the tire. I am going to bring it to the shop today to get it sorted.


It could also be expansion or contraction. One trick that definitely carried over from mtb-ing to road for me is pumping the tires up outside at a temperature close to or at where they will be when you are riding. For instance, on my 29er MTB, I would pump it up to around 30psi in my house when the heat was on. Then I went out on a cold day. I had a flat in the front. Then checked the pressure in the rear and it had gone down to 26. So with the road bike in the summer or winter, I usually stick the bike out on the porche for like 20 min, then pump the tires up outside (usually when I check later on -if i check, the pressure stays the same).


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I always fill my tires when the bike is outside. I am going to bring it to the shop after work. New tires and I am getting the bars wrapped with different tape. The white looks bad already, haha. I am going to wrap it in this:
http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=Bar-Tapes


----------



## eippo1 (Apr 22, 2011)

The tube/ tire was most likely not seated correctly. Bring it down to about 30 psi and move it side to side etc to get it seated correctly and make sure there's no pinch before pumping it up (going forward because the shop probably seated it incorrectly this time). Nice bike. Like it with the full on Force group. Take some more pics.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

diddy2003 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I always fill my tires when the bike is outside. I am going to bring it to the shop after work. New tires and I am getting the bars wrapped with different tape. The white looks bad already, haha. I am going to wrap it in this:
> http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=Bar-Tapes




If you wanted to stay with white, the bar tape to use is the Fizik Microtex (regular)....not the Fizik Microtex Soft that is in that link. The regular white stays white and is easy to clean. If you are going with the Soft, in black, then it doesn't matter.


**


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have never ridden either bicycle, but you did the right thing to buy the bike you obviously liked the best from the beginning. You don't want to say to yourself "I wish I had bought the other bike" every day you ride.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just installed some Michelin Pro 3 tires. I hope those are decent. Here are some pics. The last too are from work with the new tires. 



























































































The new bar tape will probably go on Monday. It is Black with the white lettering. My front derailer was a little out of spec, which is why the chain was coming off on the outside of the big chain ring. That is also why my white grips are now turning black, haha. I will keep the white hoods though. It might look kind of cool.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are some pictures after the new bar tape and saddle bag.


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks great. What's it weigh?


----------



## tipoytm (Aug 11, 2011)

Great bike for the price. Wonder if there's an LBS in Fresno, CA that would do a $2500 deal on it... I'd probably pull the trigger asap haha


----------



## cyclingphysio (Nov 14, 2010)

I've ridden an Izalco for a whole season now, it's awesome. Here is a video review I did for it, and while I may be biased in my opinion, I couldn't find anything bad to say about the bike.

Good luck with your choice
dave


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

diddy2003 said:


> Here is the Focus I am looking at. It is an XL. I am 6'3" 225lb and it seems to fit me very well. The SRAM shifters will take a bit to get used to compared with my current shimano shifters.
> 
> FOCUS Bikes: Bikes 2011


"Made in Germany" is a ****ing egregious lie.

However, they sure let mass produce good decent road and MTB bikes in China or the likes. I wouldn't hesitate to buy again a Focus. I also like the idea you can run 25 mm tyres with enough clearance even on their high end race machines. But carefully check the weight of the heavy DT 1900 wheels.

I once owned a light weight Focus Alu/Scandium frame. After 2 years of ownership I thought I am gonna replace the carbon fork and was really pissed of because it was impossible for me at the time to destroy the original fork with carbon steerer and yet ordered a new carbon fork. I was just interested to see how easy it would be to crunch the fork. It was one of the most over-engineerd forks I have ever seen at a good reasonable weight.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I have had this bike for a little while now and I can still say that I love it. I didn't get to ride a whole lot last year, but I have been averaging 3 rides a week since April. Now I just need to become a better rider. It is so smooth on the road. 
View attachment 281165

I can see why is has received the good reviews it has. 
Enthusiast Road Bikes: Editors' Choice | Bicycling Magazine

Focus Izalco Review | Cycling Tips

And the newer version.
Best Road Bikes Under £2200 ¦ Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 Is Bike Of The Year For 2012 - BikeRadar

Its a great bike. I definitely would recommend it.


----------

